# Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»​*
*Wie sinnvoll kann es sein, mit Hinweis auf "Schutz von Würmern" das Angeln mit der Fliege zu propagieren? Bei uns in Deutschland würde das wohl gleich Tierschutz- und Tierrechtsorganisationen auf den Plan rufen, um Würmer UND Fische zu retten durch Angelverbote. In der Schweiz sieht man das anscheinend lockerer *

Die Kollegen von der schweizerischen Angel- und Fischereizeitschrift Petri Heil berichten über den Fliegenfischerclub Tessin (Club Pescatori a Mosca Ticino, CPMT), der am 23. September sein 40-jähriges Jubiläum feierte:
https://www.petri-heil.ch/schuetzt-die-wuermer-fischt-mit-der-fliege/

Dabei wurde auf den Flyer hingewiesen, der mit folgendem Spruch fürs Fliegenfischen und den Verein werben sollte:


> _ «Proteggete i vermi! Pescate a mosca!_



Ok., na gut, dann eben noch die Übersetzung ins Deutsche, welche die freundlichen Schweizer Kollegen von Petri Heil dankenswerterweise gleich mitlieferten:


> _Mit «Schützt die Würmer! Fischt mit der Fliege!» wird auf humorvolle Weise auf eine Zielsetzung unseres Vereins hingewiesen._



Ricardo (Bärlochner) wäre untrennbar mit dem Verein und seiner Gründung verbunden, so schreibt Petri Heil 

---------------------------------------------​
Kommentar
Diesen Humor werden sicher viele Anger verstehen können (Nichtangler wohl eher nicht). Ich finde es auf der einen Seite auch absolut klasse, wenn man so unverkrampft mit der Sache umgeht. 

WENN NICHT dann der zweite Teil des Satzes wäre, wo Humor leider wieder Richtung Sendungsbewusstsein und "schützen" und "besserangeln" umschlägt:


> _Mit der Förderung des Fliegen*fischens möchten wir gleichzeitig andere Lebewesen schützen, die Würmer zum Beispiel, und natürlich vor allem die Fische, indem wir sie möglichst schonend behandeln wollen._



"Dazu braucht es keinen Anglerverein, lasst einfach Fische und Würmer ganz in Ruhe", werden Anglerfeinde und Schützer da gleich predigen.

Auch ich selber habe mich ja mit dem Thema Würmer schon in einem nicht für jeden gleich als nicht ganz ernst gemeint erkennbaren Artikel beschäftigt:
*Regenwürmer - Bedroht oder gefährlich?*




Daher die Frage:
Ist es wirklich schon soweit, dass man sich über sowas Gedanken machen muss, um nicht wieder in den Fokus von extremistischen Schützern wie von NABU, BUND etc. oder "Rechtlern" wie PETA zu kommen?

Oder ist es gerade sinnvoll, unverkrampft mit solchen Themen auch in der Öffentlichkeit umzugehen, wie es hier die Schweizer machten??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## harzsalm (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

lieber Thomas,den Aufkleber "Schützt die Würmer -fischt mit der Fliege" hatte ich vor 7 Jahren als ich noch in Stuttgart wohnte  an meinen MB am Heckfenster aufgeklebt!

Grüße  ins Ländle    Reimar


----------



## jochen68 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

... oder auch "Rettet die Würmer ..." -  jau, "alt" #6

Vor Jahren gab es die Aufkleber hier mal als Beilage in einer Fliegenfischerzeitschrift? Oder von einem Händler? Weiß nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

hehe, cool. 

Wie gesagt, ich warte eben bei der Begründung (Lebewesen schützen) drauf, dass da Schützer um die Ecke kommen und dann fische vor Anglern und nicht Würmer schürzen wollen.

Alles andere würde mich bei uns in D wundern..


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... oder auch "Rettet die Würmer ..." -  jau, "alt" #6
> 
> Vor Jahren gab es die Aufkleber hier mal als Beilage in einer Fliegenfischerzeitschrift? Oder von einem Händler? Weiß nicht mehr genau.



Hallo,

ja, war vor etlichen Jahren in einer Fliegenfischerzeitschrift.
Ich glaube von RST hat es da auch mal einen gegeben. Gesehen habe ich solch einen Aufkleber das erste mal vor ca. 30 Jahren in Österreich. Obwohl ich schon lange nicht mehr mit Wurm gefischt habe, aber irgendwie gefällt mir dieser Spruch nicht so. Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun finde ich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Der Regenwurm heisst auch im englischen Fliegerfischerdeutsch  "gardeners finest".


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

das ist cool, der Ausdruck!!


----------



## exstralsunder (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Weckt mit diesem Slogan doch bitte nicht die Petaner und Nabuisten!
Und wenn wir die armen Würmer schon schützen...was ist mit der Fliege?
Hier werden arglose Fasane, Rehe, Hasen und was weiß ich, gerupft!

*In diesem Sinne: 
Rettet die Pinguine-weg mit dem Packeis
oder:
Freiheit für die Gummibärchen- weg mit den Plastiktüten!*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Lebend am Ende wie Gänse für Daunenbetten...
:g:g:g


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Hallo,

in Kanada hab ich schon Aufkleber als Retourkutsche gesehen:

"Fish worms and save the jungle cock"

Ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

hehehe, auch das gefällt mir!


----------



## Kurbel (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Uralter Spruch. Habe ich vor Jahren, als wir noch Osten waren, als Aufkleber geschickt bekommen. Kommt ähnlich wie, 
,,Rettet die Bäume, erschlagt die Biber''.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

ja, hat auch was ;-))


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich warte eben bei der Begründung (Lebewesen schützen) drauf, dass da Schützer um die Ecke kommen und dann fische vor Anglern und nicht Würmer schürzen wollen. Alles andere würde mich bei uns in D wundern..



Möchte es nicht übertreiben, aber ich finde es auch nicht wirklich 100% korrekt ein Lebewesen zu opfern um ein anderes zu fangen. Ist aber die Sichtweise eines Spinnanglers. |supergri

Richtig pervers wird es finde ich, wenn man den gefangenen Fisch dann wieder freilässt. Gibt es diese Konstellation überhaupt? Vorausgesetzt der gefangene Fisch hat Maß und wurde außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> in Kanada hab ich schon Aufkleber als Retourkutsche gesehen: "Fish worms and save the jungle cock"



In den USA haben mir damals meine Praktikanten Kollegen folgenden Aufkleber auf die Scheibe geklebt... https://d1ikx7rs2s8wko.cloudfront.n...6b1a3_365xauto-jpg-keep-ratio.jpeg?1439589263

Ach ja, in Amerika haben wir damals u.a. vom Kutter mit lebendem Aal auf Striper geangelt. Stichwort "Schützt den Wurm". Tja... andere Länder, andere Titten ähhh Sitten.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Kanada hab ich schon Aufkleber als Retourkutsche gesehen:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

apropos Jungle Cock, kann der jetzt eigentlich gezüchtet werden?
In letzter Zeit habe ich nur Nachbildungen gesehen. Ich habe mich aber dafür nicht mehr besonders interessiert, da ich noch einen aus frühen Beständen habe und einen geerbt habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Richtig pervers wird es finde ich, wenn man den gefangenen Fisch dann wieder freilässt. Gibt es diese Konstellation überhaupt? Vorausgesetzt der gefangene Fisch hat Maß und wurde außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen.


Das hat eine ARD-Moderatorin schön erklärt, ist aber anderes Thema und hier nicht relevant, nur zu Deiner Info:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > bei 03.53 min, Sprecherin nach zurücksetzen des Fanges:
> "Auch das gehört zum Sport! *Größe zeigen und nachhaltig denken.* Denn nicht alles was beisst, wird zwangsläufig auch aufgegessen!"
> 
> 
> ...




C+R kannst Du auch hier diskutieren:
catch & release


----------



## silverfish (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der Regenwurm heisst auch im englischen Fliegerfischerdeutsch  "gardeners finest".



Bei den Norwegern "Erdfliege " |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Oder "Blackbirds Choice" #6


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Jetzt wo es ja keine Insekten mehr geben soll angel ich lieber mit Wurm und schütze die Fliegen :q


----------



## jochen68 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

|rolleyes#t:g

... ich fische immer auch mit der "Wurmfliege" auf MeFos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Ihr habt immerhin Fantasie - gefällt mir!!


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Das hatte ich mal in nem anderem Wurmthread zum Thema geschrieben, ich bleibe dabei:



Minimax schrieb:


> *Würmer* sind wie wir: Sie spüren Freude, Angst und Schmerz. Sie schließen Freundschaften, beschützen ihre Jungen. Sie spielen und sind solidarisch. Sie erkennen einander, singen, rivalisieren, verteidigen ihr Revier. *Würmer* wollen leben und kämpfen um ihr Leben. Lassen wir sie in Ruhe. Wir brauchen keine Beweise. Wir sehen und spüren, wer *Würmer* sind: Freunde – keine Maschinen.
> 
> Deshalb angele ich ab sofort nur noch mit Zucchinistreifen.



 Bei dem Post habe ich mich von ähnlichen Texten irgendwo im Internet inspirieren lassen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Ja, darauf wart ich - Maden nicht vergessen

Und Maiskörner, die lebend vom Kolben gerissen und lebend eingekocht und eingedost werden...
Das sind die Samen, die Pflanzenbabies sozusagen  die hier rücksichtslos ohne Betäubung nicht nur vom Kolben gerissen, sondern auch in ohne Betäubung dann in kochendes Wasser geschmissen werden


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Ich schütze die Würmer auch #t und angel mit Gummifisch :q:q:q...

...


----------



## exstralsunder (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Maiskörner, die lebend vom Kolben gerissen und lebend eingekocht und eingedost werden...



Da ist einfach eine grausame Welt in der die Maiskölbchen da leben.
Genau so ähnlich ergeht es den Regenwürmern.
Dabei wissen die wenigsten Angler, dass der Regenwurm zu den Schauerwürmern gehört . 
Diese wiederum zählt zu der Unterart der Niederschlagswürmer. 
Zu diesen zählen auch: der Schneewurm, der Hagelwurm und auch der Nieselwurm.
Zu den Sturmwürmern kommen wir dann nächste Woche.
Der Regenwurm ist ein beliebtes Haustier bei allen Altersgruppen des Menschen. 
Dies hat aber leider dazu geführt, dass der Regenwurm nahezu vom Aussterben bedroht ist. 
Beste Beispiele  hierfür sind der Nordpol und auch Afrika.
Feind des Regenwurms ist vor allem der frühe Vogel. 
Ob hiermit Jürgen Vogel gemeint ist, ist noch nicht vollständig erforscht. 
Zurück zum Regenwurm: dieser ist in der Regel (außerhalb natürlich auch) arg glitschig.
Dies hat zur Folge, dass ein vom frühen Vogel gefressener Regenwurm, den Verdauungstrakt des Vogels  im Ganzen -also Stück- wieder verlassen kann. Damit sichert er auch indirekt das Überleben des "frühen Vogels". 
Nicht ohne Grund gehen uns gerade in den Frühlingsmonaten frühe Vögel mit ihrem mörderischen Geschrei -vorzugsweise ab 4 Uhr- auf den Sack.
Da die Regenwürmer nun immer weniger werden, hat sich die Industrie Ausweichmöglichkeiten einfallen lassen. 
Immer häufiger beobachtet man nun Kinder, die mangels echten Regenwurm, nun  Fruchtgummiregenwürmer essen müssen. 
Beim Geschmack konnte man sich leider noch nicht an den echten Würmern orientieren. 
Immerhin können die Kinder schon im frühen Jugendalter das artgerechte Töten des Wurms üben.
Dies ist insbesondere deswegen schwierig, da der Wurm zwei Enden hat. Daher weiß man nie genau, ob ein Wurm nun gerade rülpst oder furzt.

Der Regenwurm hat viele Feinde.
Nur um die wichtigsten zu nennen:
-früher Vogel
-Angelhaken
-Sonnenwurm


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Maden nicht vergessen
> ...
> Das sind die Samen, die Pflanzenbabies sozusagen



Fliegenbabies, Thomas, nicht Maden, Fliegenbabies.

Eine ganz wichtige sprachliche Strategie ist es -sieht man auch in der Ursprungsmeldung zu dem Phantomfisch in Ettlingen- Begriffe wie Küken, Kälber, Welpen, Kitze zu meiden. 
Diese eigentlich neutralen Begriffe sind ja ohnehin schon (durch sekundäre Aneignung) niedlichkeitsdurchtränkt, aber es geht noch eine Stufe besser:
Schwanenbabies, Hundebabies ad infinitum. In meinem Blumenkohl war ein Schmetterlingsbabie.

Noch wirkungsvoller, noch eine Stufe näher am Menschen.
Wer also Lamm oder Kalb ist nicht nur ein Barbar, er (und es ist immer ein "er"), ist praktisch ein Kannibale.


----------



## jochen68 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



Minimax schrieb:


> Fliegenbabies, Thomas, nicht Maden, Fliegenbabies.
> 
> Eine ganz wichtige sprachliche Strategie ist es -sieht man auch in der Ursprungsmeldung zu dem Phantomfisch in Ettlingen- Begriffe wie Küken, Kälber, Welpen, Kitze zu meiden.
> Diese eigentlich neutralen Begriffe sind ja ohnehin schon (durch sekundäre Aneignung) niedlichkeitsdurchtränkt, aber es geht noch eine Stufe besser:
> ...


!!!!!! Super auf den Punkt gebracht !!!!!!!! Es zählen nur noch "Emotionen".


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

baby baby balla balla
jetzt bin ich also "Kindermörder), nein ich esse sie sogar.
Bin ich jetzt ein Babykannibale?


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> baby baby balla balla
> jetzt bin ich also "Kindermörder), nein ich esse sie sogar.
> Bin ich jetzt ein Babykannibale?



Genau, das ist das Ziel: in dem Masse wie die Tiere vermenschlicht werden, werden die Tiernutzer entmenschlicht.

 Wer die Begriffe prägt, bestimmt den Diskurs.

Andererseits können das Spiel auch zwei spielen: Vielleicht bringts ja Aufmerksamkeit, wenn nicht mehr 
Aallarven und Glasaale gefischt werden und in Turbinen enden, sondern 
Aalbabies zu tausenden gekocht und zerschreddert werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

stimmt schon, was Du schreibst.
Wie jochen schon schrieb:  sauber auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## putschii (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Ich angel gerne mit der Fliege, aber wenn ich Fisch fangen will, dann schraub ich nen Wurm an meine Spinnrute  Auf Wurm verzichten? Niemals


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Damit ist eines klar:
Fanatischer Fliegenfischer bist Du nicht ;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Hallo,

ein fanatischer Fliegenfischer bin ich auch nicht, gehe ja, gerade jetzt auf Hecht mit der Spinnrute.
Wenn jemand, wo es erlaubt ist, mit Naturködern auf Forellen fischt - ist auch in Ordnung- allerdings muss dem auch klar sein, dass da mit Zurücksetzen meist nichts mehr läuft. Egal, ob Wurm, Mais, Teig oder sonstnochwas, die packen alles ziemlich gierig und sind halt gegenüber Verletzungen nicht gerade beständig.
Was einem Karpfen, Hecht etc. nicht sonderlich juckt, ist für Forellen schon meist tödlich.
Zu dem Spruch noch: ich glaube, das war damals einfach nur ironisch gemeint.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## putschii (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit ist eines klar:
> Fanatischer Fliegenfischer bist Du nicht ;-)))



Mangels Fähigkeiten, Erfahrung und geeigneter Gewässer leider nicht. Wäre ich aber gerne


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



putschii schrieb:


> Mangels Fähigkeiten, Erfahrung und geeigneter Gewässer leider nicht. Wäre ich aber gerne



#6#6#6#6


----------



## jochen68 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



putschii schrieb:


> Mangels Fähigkeiten, Erfahrung und geeigneter Gewässer leider nicht. Wäre ich aber gerne


Richtung Osten westliches Sauerland oder Richtung Wupper hättest du einige Salmonidenwasser in der Nähe und auch am Rhein kann man auf allerlei Raubfisch mit der Fliege fischen!!!


----------



## putschii (14. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Sauerland hab ich an der Lenne geangelt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Fliegenfischer schneider waren (ich auch), dann auf Wobbler und zack gab es Forellen  Rhein ist ne Option, muss mir dafür aber dann wohl noch gescheite Ausrüstung besorgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Nachdem ich mit Dennis in den Niederlanden unterwegs war, denk ich immer an Fliegenrute und Streamer, das da mal ausprobieren.

[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8

Mann muss nicht weit werfen, allzu tief muss man auch nicht, Fisch gibt, eigentlich optimal.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit Dennis in den Niederlanden unterwegs war, denk ich immer an Fliegenrute und Streamer, das da mal ausprobieren.
> 
> [youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8
> ...



Hallo,

ja, bei diesen Gewässern bietet das sich schon an. Bei den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässern ist das meist schlecht. Meist passt der Wurfhintergrund nicht für den Rückschwung und fürs Waten zu tief, oder man muss so weit rauswerfen, dass man das eben nicht schafft. Deshalb gehe ich auf Hecht, bis auf ein paar Experimente auch mit der Spinnrute.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Meist passt der Wurfhintergrund nicht für den Rückschwungzitat Thomas

Dafür gibts den Rollwurf ,oder neuerdings auch den Holy Smoke Wurf !


----------



## Lajos1 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*



silverfish schrieb:


> Meist passt der Wurfhintergrund nicht für den Rückschwungzitat Thomas
> 
> Dafür gibts den Rollwurf ,oder neuerdings auch den Holy Smoke Wurf !



Hallo,

ist schon klar, aber einen relativ schweren, evtl. mir Wasser vollgesogenen Hechtstreamer mit dem Rollwurf auf Distanz zu bringen - und der Streamer muss ja auch erst mal ein bißchen auf Distanz sein dazu#c. Ich habs ja ein paarmal probiert, ist suboptimal, ausser an unsern Strecken am alten Kanal, aber da muss man zu sehr auf Spaziergänger und Radfahrer achten, welchen den Rückwurfbereich kreuzen könnten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*

Hallo,

mit ner Trockenfliege an der Schwimmschnur und relativ kurzem Vorfach geht das mit dem Rollwurf oder Switchcast schon nicht schlecht.

Aber wie Lajos schon gesagt hat, mit schweren Hechtstreamern, Sink-Tip oder schweren Nymphen am überlangen Vorfach gestaltet sich das schon deutlich schwieriger.

Da mögen begnadete Fliegenwerfer vielleicht drüber lächeln, aber bei mir wäre da auch der Zahn gezogen.


----------

